# Husband and Mother attracted together



## ztc (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, a week ago my husband kissed my mother after work and well now they both are attracted to each other and want to sleep with each other. But they say they wont because He doesn't want to hurt me any more and my mother wont do that to my father again. ( 10 years ago she had an 2 year long affair and my sister my not be my fathers) but i dont know what to do. I feel like I am being punished because 2 years ago i made a mistake and slept with my brother-in-law. I could use some advice I want to make my marriage work but i dont know how to.


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

Has your family considered any type of counseling?


----------



## ztc (Jul 4, 2008)

We haven't discussed it but my husband doesn't want like the idea of going to see one. Unfortunately he feels so bad he has taken to drinking to feel better when he gets home from work.


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

What does he feel bad for? For wanting your mother? If he feels bad why doesn't that keep him from wanting her?


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

Your family has some serious boundary issues. You slept with your brother-in-law...your mother and husband are kissing and longing for eachother....there are no boundaries at all. What does your mother have to say for herself? I'm sorry...I can't even imagine this. 

I would suggest counseling for everyone. Especially you and your husband if you are going to have even the slightest chance at staying together. I wouldn't even give him the option of going to a counselor...it would be a must.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG this is some real life Jerry springer stuff. Not to be rude but OMG my mother would NEVER. EVER. and I would leave my husband if he tried anything like that with my OWN MOTHER EWW.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah, not trying to be rude but this is the stuff you seen on Jerry Springer.

You've slept with your brother-in-law.
Your husband kissed your mother and wants to sleep with her.
Your sister might be from a different affair and not your fathers (although thats more Maury Povich).

The whole family needs some counseling, or move far away.


----------



## broo (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm guessing this is fake... The OP is even from Alpeena Arkansas. It is actually Alpena, AR. It has a population of 371. It is a completely impoverished ghost town with an average income of $23K. All of the downtown buildings have broken or borded up windows. I'm guessing the OP is a bored Jerry Springer fan from (oh so progressive) Little Rock that thinks its fun to poke fun at the hicks.


----------

